# Royal Orient WE0021EK or Orient Star WZ0081EL?



## lornranger (Jan 20, 2007)

Both of the watches looks similar. I'm having a hard time deciding which to get. 

Any comments?


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

The Royal Orient has a list price of about US$1800.00 and the Orient Star has a list price of about US$600.00
Should we continue or have you made a decision? 
They don't really look similar 









WE0021EK









WZ0081EL

(Photos borrowed from watch-tanaka


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Good review on the WZ0081EL here...
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=226799


----------



## lornranger (Jan 20, 2007)

kew said:


> The Royal Orient has a list price of about US$1800.00 and the Orient Star has a list price of about US$600.00
> Should we continue or have you made a decision?
> They don't really look similar


Yeah I'm well aware of the price difference. I think the dial looks similar?


----------



## lornranger (Jan 20, 2007)

kew said:


> Good review on the WZ0081EL here...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=226799


Yes I know about the WZ0081EL. But there's no review or closeup pictures of the WE0021EK.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's some photos of the Royal Orient WE0021EK 
http://watch-tanaka.sub.jp/orient/WE0021EK/


----------



## lornranger (Jan 20, 2007)

I've decided.  I'll get the Royal Orient. If I get the Orient Star, I'll keep thinking how the Royal Orient is. But if I get the Royal Orient, I'll never think about the Orient Star.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Are you going to be happy with a watch with a diameter of 36mm ?


----------



## ytwokc5 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have the wz0081el and it is a handsome watch. I love the hack and handwind. The orient is my dress watch, does not get much wrist time during the warm weather. It is a keeper.
I agree it does resemble the royal orient. I recommend the wz0081el without hesitation..


----------



## dpeco (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmmm, should I get the Steinhart or the Rolex LOL. That is s large price diff, but get the one you will be happy with. All things being equal and if you can afford it........go with the cheaper one and buy a orient star Sat 300 meter :-!


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

I've seen the Royal Orient in the metal and it's amazing. The movement is superbly finished and the quality of the case is extremely good. With a bit of hunting, you can pick one up for a touch over a grand, which is not a bad price at all. The Orient Star is also great, but in a different league. Actually, if I were going to get an Orient Star (and I often think about it), it would either be the WZ0021DG or the WZ0031DE. Both great watches. Still, I think the Royal Orient is something else again.


----------



## IanC (Jul 3, 2010)

From pictures they look about the same


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

IanC said:


> From pictures they look about the same


So is the Royal Orient WE0021EK your choice?


----------



## IanC (Jul 3, 2010)

kew said:


> So is the Royal Orient WE0021EK your choice?


If two watches look pretty much the same and their movements are of roughly equal quality i will pick the cheaper one.


----------



## lornranger (Jan 20, 2007)

IanC said:


> If two watches look pretty much the same and their movements are of roughly equal quality i will pick the cheaper one.


The size is a factor too..... went hunting for a 36mm watch to try on my wrist... too small! :-( Looks like a girl watch on my wrist.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

The Royal Orient has a more refined movement giving it a stated accuracy of +10 to -5 seconds a day.

The accuracy of the Orient Star is stated as +25 to -15 seconds a day as is your CEV0E001B.

I read IanC's review on his recently obtained CEV0E001B and he indicated his watch is just +20 seconds over a week which is excellent, so whatever you choose chances are you will have an accurate timepiece.


----------

